# 1950's ? German Fisher Balloon Tire Bike



## twoshooz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello! Acquired this "Fisher" from a friend who had it as a kid in the 50's. All i know about it is it's German made with what looks to be original Veith Extra Prima tires. I have searched the web for days and can find no information about this bike.It's pretty neat looking just the way it's been hangin in the barn for 60+ years but i'm thinkin about giving it some tlc and making it rideable again. ANY info on this ol timer would be appreciated,thanks! Jerry


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2012)

It looks similar to a lot of bikes imported from that area in the 50s. Most came from a collective co. known as Daimler/Puch/Steyr. They made 3 speed touring bikes for Sears for many years. Most of those were made in Austria, but other Sears bikes were sourced from W. Germany, which may have been daimler. A lot have been called Stelbers, but it seems they were just a NYC Importer who had their own badge. There was also President, Black Night, and Royce Union. I have a RU from about 1960.



Many different badges, but they seem to share the same parts. There's very little info on these, but they're neat. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## serg (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, Not sure, but maybe it will help you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1950s-Fisher-Bicycles-Dealer-Catalog-Book-Andrew-Fisher-Cycle-Co-NY-/360426306776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb14fcd8


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2012)

serg said:


> Hi, Not sure, but maybe it will help you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1950s-Fisher-Bicycles-Dealer-Catalog-Book-Andrew-Fisher-Cycle-Co-NY-/360426306776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb14fcd8




Looks like Fisher was another importer/Wholesaler. The bikes on the left page look to be English, while the ones on the right look like CBC/Ross built bikes, along with the one on the cover.


----------

